# Waiting for Sacramento



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

There will be a group coming from Seattle.
The locos are getting excited to see who gets to go.
the A4 tuned by Ryan is in good shape.
Thanks to Eric Bowles who is driving south with the toys
We will be loading at Pete Comley's tomorrow, but I am sure that
some trains will be run.
Seattle has has been dry for a month with 85-90 degree temps.
So we are practicing for California heat

See you there...


jim o


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking forward to a fun good time again, 
Starting to look at what to bring and run.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!
Craig


----------



## jeffclmft (Oct 22, 2013)

Coming from Southern California for my first summer steam up and I got to tell you guys, I am so excited I'm starting to twitch. Looking forward to seeing/meeting you all. See you there.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Really looking forward to Sacramento. Need this steam up and the opportunity to catch up with what everyone's been doing. This weekend will be a pleasant scramble to check locos, break up some coal, sort the tools and supplies, and start loading the truck.

Steve Shyvers


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Car is packed. See you guys next week.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Pete invited three of us Canadians down to his afternoon stamp too.
They all seem ready for their journeys to Sacramento.
I think that it was just as hot there as I remember Sacramento!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting wish I could have been there!
See all of you soon in Sacramento this week.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

What's happening, is there a "dome" over Sacramento. No pictures or information on line.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Mark, I was beginning to think the event was cancelled.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan you know quite well this event is a great one with a bunch hard core Live Steamers that will never let it die.
Most of the pictures are have been posted on Facebook as it is easier to do.
Next event is Staver's you plan on being there?


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Where is the Facebook page for the steam-up? I can't find any reference to it.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to the organizing committee for a great time

Thanks to WuHu and their engineer who worked on the side values on the A4

jim o


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Now that is history, where are the pictures and u tube stuff for us poor slobs that stayed at home.
Thanks


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoyed myself. It's a must attend event for me, seeing as it is in my backyard. I don't know if it was just me, but there seemed to be a little less activity than in past years. Every time I was there, there were ample loops of track open, which hasn't always been the case. Kinda missed the hustle and bustle of activity, but all in all it was still a fine event. I'm already looking forward to next year. A big thanks to the organizers for holding the event for us to enjoy.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey,hey,hey....not all of us are on facebook ya know.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

It was good to see everyone again. Had a great time. It was nice to see the addition of stationary steam.

Can't wait for next year.

Take care, Bob


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Face book*



livesteam5629 said:


> hey,hey,hey....not all of us are on facebook ya know.



ditto here i aint no face book junkie


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

As the man said, we're not all on Crackbook.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe nothing actually happened out in Sacto....


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

> OK Now that is history, where are the pictures and u tube stuff for us poor slobs that stayed at home.


Patience Gentlemen, patience. Downloading video to computers, editing, uploading to social media sites takes time, plus there are other things that many times take precedence when you first get back home. I'm sure we'll see some great stuff all in due time.

There were a few shots put up on Twitter. #summersteamup was used to help in searching. For those who don't do that type of social media, you might want to rethink. FB and Twitter have apps designed for the mobile on the go upload and reporting, while this site is not as easy when on the go without a tablet or laptop, and then not as easy as click and post from a cell phone. Something to think about for the future.

Scott
@SmallScaleSteam - Twitter


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

NSS 2015 (long version) steam up







Photos of the event along with some other sightseeing to be posted later. Among the photo there is a salute to Tom King, his passing will always be remembered with the track work and time he donated to the event. More so, his kindness and the many hours he volunteered at the event helping to make the it successful.

For those who appreciate the efforts of NSS coverage... here are some photo links:

Trains, trains and steam trains

Things to do other than trains

When one decided to take a break from trains to visit the sights; most of us go directly to the train museum in old town. Might venture down a few blocks to another "train related" museum: Crocker Art Museum


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scott,
We do appreciate your efforts and hard work. How about posting some of the videos from the Tucki-ho event when you have the time
Noel


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Chuck and Ryan
Great pics and vids. Thanks for posting Looks like you had a great time
Noel


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel
Thanks for viewing and the compliment on the coverage of the event. One of the "have to attend" meets for those who have not done so. There is some much to do along with the steamup time: museums, SF wharf, train rides, NAPA valley tours and train ride, Reno area, all within a day drive to and from along with excellent accommodations at the Lion Gate Hotel. Despite the drought the weather was good. Then there is the authentic fish and chip shop, "Touch of Britain" just down a block from the steamup-excellent! Finally, a great organization that keeps the show on the "right track" to which we are grateful.


----------

